# Rip off touts- don't needaticket...



## triplex (13 Feb 2007)

i am astonished - standing Amy Winehouse tickets were 30€ on ticketmaster - concert is sold out. now standing tickets are being offered on needaticket.net for €150.00??????


Are people nuts? would people actually pay this?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Feb 2007)

Are such online sales actually illegal? If not then I don't see how touts are ripping anybody off. If somebody is willing to pay €150 for a €30 face value ticket then that's their choice. Anybody who baulks at such inflated prices can decline to purchase.


----------



## bankrupt (13 Feb 2007)

Hmmm. I thought we'd cleared up this confusion? 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=43950


----------



## PM1234 (13 Feb 2007)

Hate saying it but I paid that for Bob Dylan tickets a few years ago. He's played in Ireland a few times since. Learned my lesson. Vowed never again. 

That said if I thought it was the only chance to see and hear someone I was a fan of....I'd hope I wouldn't... but who knows....


----------



## ClubMan (13 Feb 2007)

bankrupt said:


> Hmmm. I thought we'd cleared up this confusion?
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=43950


No - that says nothing about the illegality or otherwise of selling tickets online for more than their face value.


----------



## Glenbhoy (13 Feb 2007)

sure if you throw a free pint (and maybe an auld hang sangwitch) in along with the ticket it instantly becomes a 'hospitality ticket' and then you can charge whatever the feck you want!!


----------



## bankrupt (14 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> No - that says nothing about the illegality or otherwise of selling tickets online for more than their face value.


 
Yes, you're quite right, however, it is quite clear to me that that the OP is using the term rip-off to indicate "over-priced" or "overly-expensive." I am surprised that you do not see that.

Come to think of it, at least you understand the importance of context now - there was also no discussion of the "illegality or otherwise" of rip-offs in Africa or Antarctica. There's potential for 2 continents of confusion. Are there other words with dual meanings with which you also have difficulty?


----------



## ubiquitous (14 Feb 2007)

Like them or not, touts do provide a service to those who are willing to pay top-dollar. Some of the outfits who complain most about touts (including various well-known concert promoters) are not exactly renowned for their consumer-friendly ethos either.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2007)

bankrupt said:


> Come to think of it, at least you understand the importance of context now - there was also no discussion of the "illegality or otherwise" of rip-offs in Africa or Antarctica.


Huh!?!


----------



## bankrupt (14 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Huh!?!



I'm just pointing out that there are a myriad of other closely related rip-off situations that we didn't cover in that debate (and by using preposterous examples hopefully emphasising how preposterous your point is).


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2007)

How exactly is it "preposterous" to suggest that a high price might be just that and not necessarily a rip-off especially given that the consumer can make an informed decision on whether or not to purchase according to their own personal standards/criteria? Is it simply "preposterous" just because you don't agree perhaps?


----------



## bankrupt (14 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> How exactly is it preposterous to suggest that a high price is just that and not necessarily a rip-off especially given that the consumer can make an informed decision on whether or not to purchase according to their own personal criteria?



Sigh.  Context ClubMan, context.


----------



## Purple (14 Feb 2007)

bankrupt said:


> Sigh.  Context ClubMan, context.


ClubMan has the endurance of a marathon runner on this topic. Unless this is extremely important to you I suggest that you agree to differ.


----------



## bankrupt (14 Feb 2007)

Purple said:


> ClubMan has the endurance of a marathon runner on this topic. Unless this is extremely important to you I suggest that you agree to differ.



I thought it was too good to be true when he conceded the point in that previous thread.   If there's one thing more annoying than a pedant it is surely a pedant who is wrong ;-)


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2007)

bankrupt said:


> Sigh.  Context ClubMan, context.


You said that my point was "preposterous". I presume you mean my original point/comment in this thread? If so how exactly is it "preposterous" or "wrong"?


bankrupt said:


> I'm just pointing out that there are a myriad of other closely related rip-off situations that we didn't cover in that debate (and by using preposterous examples hopefully emphasising how preposterous your point is).


----------



## bankrupt (14 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You said that my point was "preposterous". I presume you mean my original point/comment in this thread? If so how exactly is it "preposterous" or "wrong"?



Actually I was referring to this: 



> No - that says nothing about the illegality or otherwise of selling tickets online for more than their face value.



Your first point is exasperating, not preposterous ;-)


----------



## ClubMan (14 Feb 2007)

bankrupt said:


> Your first point is exasperating, not preposterous ;-)


Your entitled to your opinion.


----------



## bankrupt (14 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Your entitled to your opinion.


 
Surely "you're" not "your" ClubMan?  ;-)


----------



## Z100 (14 Feb 2007)

People, people, feel the love!


----------



## daithi (14 Feb 2007)

oh This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, not again......

d


----------



## Z100 (14 Feb 2007)

Surely we can all agree - *even* Clubman - that this company fits the Rip Off bill?


----------



## triplex (16 Feb 2007)

Bankrupt...

Quote: 
Your first point is exasperating, not preposterous ;-)


THANK YOU!!!! 


i had given up even trying to take him on....


----------



## jhegarty (21 Feb 2007)

Price if you que on the day they go on sale €30...

price if you don't bother... €150....


i don't see a problem....


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2007)

_jhegarty _- you just don't understand. It's a rip-off because this just doesn't suit some people...


----------

